# You have the court judgement but.....



## meseta (Jan 12, 2009)

So i took my ex-employer to the Labour Court, I have the court judgement for all my unpaid salary, now my ex employer is hiding behind his company's LLC status saying he has no money, ( or shall we say the LLC has no money ) , he says this as he drives past in his new Aston Martin...... what now ? How can I get my money ? One of the Directors of the LLC even works as an advisor to the top brass in Abs Dabs !


----------

